# Quick, Simple, and Easy To Do....



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knew or had any ideas on quick, simple, and easy to do hairstyles while the hair is wet keeping in mind that it has to be off the collar and can not interfer with wearing of covers. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

When I saw the title of the thread I thought you were talking about you :mrgreen:
</IMG>


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

:L: :L: :L: ...your too much ANdy


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Andy, you are now required to research this question and give a power point presentation of possible answers! :mrgreen:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

You guys... .....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

badgebunny said:


> You guys... .....


 you love it!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

........ ........


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

LOL....

Ummmmm......does anyone know of any? Thanks again!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am lost... what just happened?


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Shave it bold or keep it high and tight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

mikey we're not talking about pubic hair


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

mikey742 said:


> Shave it bold or keep it high and tight.


LOL...why would I want to do that? I WANT to still look like the hot, sexy "badgebunny" I am! LOL....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Send us some pics so we can see what hair style would look best:mrgreen:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with Andy...need pics to know where to start, preferably in a bikini


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

badgebunny said:


> LOL...why would I want to do that? I WANT to still look like the hot, sexy "badgebunny" I am! LOL....


To some Cher looked sexy when she shaved her head.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I don't know about Cher, But I would have still done Demi Moore when she shaved hers. :mrgreen:


Oh hell ya, and her scalp looked good too....
</IMG>


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Ummmm...I don't think I will be shaving my head anytime soon or ever for that matter. LOL! It's....just not me!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well, Just so long as the legs and Pits are shaved......I'll keep it clean for now.....:mrgreen:


Who do you think your kidding you would give it to a Sasquatch if you could never mind whats would happen if we added a little jager in to the equation. lol


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well, Just so long as the legs and Pits are shaved......I'll keep it clean for now.....:mrgreen:


Ummmm....yes those are ALWAYS shaved!!! I know where you were going and I will leave the rest to your imagination.....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Yipeee!!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Send us pics!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

" you to can help deserving underprivledged horny cops for only the time it takes to post a few pictures"


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Okay, okay, okay....I will post a pic soon....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Woo HOO!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

:alcoholi: :hump:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Okay...I had to bring this one back because I really do need help with this...I took my PAT this week and during the test my hair came out of the bun that I had it in. It was in a ponytail and then I pinned it, but it didn't work out to well. Also it took me awhile to do it in the morning before I went to the test, so if anyone has any ideas please let me know! BTW cutting my hair is NOT an option!!!!


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

not seeing any pics, whats the problem?


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

badgebunny said:


> Okay...I had to bring this one back because I really do need help with this...I took my PAT this week and during the test my hair came out of the bun that I had it in. It was in a ponytail and then I pinned it, but it didn't work out to well. Also it took me awhile to do it in the morning before I went to the test, so if anyone has any ideas please let me know! BTW cutting my hair is NOT an option!!!!


here are my 3 standbys... and you know i have really damn long hair so i'm a pro at what works and doesn't now

ponytail and then twist it up and secure it with another elastic.

also try a french twist. first time or two... not so easy... gets easier.

my favorite... i like doing french braids (ends can be pinned under). Keeps it nice and secure, out of the way, comfortable to sleep on if you get a free nap moment and not easy for psych's to get a hold of



badgebunny said:


> Okay, okay, okay....I will post a pic soon....


i have pics of badgebunny! mwahahahah


----------

